# Bristol Centre-Parkway station - walking/running route?



## Gavin Bl (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi folks
I was hoping to get a run to Bristol Parkway, into my journey home to Cardiff, now and again. I'd be going from the centre of Bristol. Could anyone suggest a reasonable route?

Avoiding traffic or being murdered would be great, obvs.

Thanks
Gav


----------



## mattie (Jan 10, 2013)

Hmm.

There's a cycle path that follows the ring-road round to the traffic lights by UWE (cut-through to Parkway), but if you take the Sustrans cycle path route from the centre to the ring road you go a fair distance east. There will be a few routes out to the ring road that are more northerly - Parkway is North North-East of the centre.

Working backwards from Parkway, there's a path between UWE and MOD Abbey Wood that goes to Broom hill (you go through the grounds of the big yellow building on a hill you can see from the M32), and you can then get through Stapleton and Eastville into the centre, but afraid to say I've never gone that way - I sometimes ride from Airbus and Rolls-Royce in Filton back to Bath, so start in the environs of Parkway but I turn off by Broom Hill to go out east on the Bath-Bristol cycle track. There's a path that _I think_ goes from the very bottom of Broom Hill down into Eastville, I see a fair few riders dive off down there so assume you can get through. Google sat view suggests it's mostly paths through fields, which bodes well.


(eta: bear in mind it's all uphill, and starts to get quite steep in places from Broom Hill up to UWE)


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jan 12, 2013)

ok thanks mattie, doesn't seem to be an easy route unfortunately - uphill is good tho'


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2013)

I've done quite a lot of weekend rides that start from Parkway and the "Yellow Brick road" over Purdown to UWE, across the A4174 to Parkway is still the best way for that bit IMHO.
The riverside bit is called the "Frome Greenway" and starts near the M32 flyover at Eastville -- that will keep it good and scenic. So it's getting to there from the Centre - basically Stapleton Road.

The railway path is a bit of a detour and not very pedestrian-friendly - unless you steer away from the rush hour - but at least it's traffic-free ... personally if I started on it (at St. Philips), I would get myself off it at Greenbank and head to Eastville park as soon as possible - it's what I do if I have to walk.

On a *bike* it would be a no-brainer.

Keep well away from the A4174 paths - they're horrible.

"Cyclestreets" can deliver good routes - though sometimes it takes a little nudging in the right direction.


----------



## Geri (Jan 12, 2013)

From the bottom of the M32 there is an off road route the whole way to Eastville Park.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jan 14, 2013)

thanks folks will see if I can work out the detail of the route...

gentlegreen - if I do it I will be running. I can't stand bikes!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 14, 2013)

Gavin Bl said:


> I can't stand bikes!


Well you wouldn't enjoy the Bristol to Bath path then 

A shame as it gets you off the pavements earlier - quiet route through Castle Park to St. Philips then railway path until Greenbank - across to Eastville park ...


----------

